# D1/D2/D3/D4 PVA Glues ?



## Scrums (29 Sep 2006)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me what the D* bit refers to in reference to current PVA glues - I'm using 'Pink Stuff' from Toolstation which if my memory serves is a D4 glue - but what's that ? (...it's good by the way !)

Chris


----------



## Scrit (29 Sep 2006)

The _durability_ classes are as follows:

D1 = Interior areas, where the temperature only occasionally exceeds 50°C for a short time and the moisture content of the wood is 15% maximum.

D2 = Interior areas, with occasional short term exposure to running or condensed water and/or to occasional high humidity, provided the moisture content of the wood does not exceed 18%.

D3 = Interior areas, with frequent short-term exposure to running or condensed water and/or heavy exposure to high humidity. Exterior areas not exposed to weather.

D4 = Interior areas with frequent long-term exposure to running or condensed water. Exterior areas exposed to weather.

You are highly unlikely to see D1. Most exterior grade PVAs are D3

Scrit


----------



## Scrums (29 Sep 2006)

Hmmmm.......should have known Scrit would know .......cheers !

Chris


----------



## Scrit (29 Sep 2006)

:lol:


----------

